# Snake away around barn?



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone tried snake away? Seems to be a bad year for rattle snakes here so I have to try something. We just got the second in a week and half. This one was actually in the goat barn. And scarier it was missing it's rattles so my daughter got a couple foot from it with no warning.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Yikes!! I hate snakes!!!! Our bug exterminator puts sulfur around the porches and it keeps the snakes away. I've never tried it around the goat pen though, so I'm not sure if it's safe. We have 10 cats, that keeps them away too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Eeuuuwww. I DETEST SNAKES. I use a shovel or 22. Sorry I dont know of anything to keep them away.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Boers4ever said:


> Yikes!! I hate snakes!!!! Our bug exterminator puts sulfur around the porches and it keeps the snakes away. I've never tried it around the goat pen though, so I'm not sure if it's safe. We have 10 cats, that keeps them away too.


We've got the cats but unfortunately this generation seems to have little interest in snakes. My original s always seemed to find them for me


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Eeuuuwww. I DETEST SNAKES. I use a shovel or 22. Sorry I dont know of anything to keep them away.


Me to. I'm to much of a wuss to get close enough to use a shovel or 22 I figure I can't miss with the shotgun lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Me to. I'm to much of a wuss to get close enough to use a shovel or 22 I figure I can't miss with the shotgun lol


Oh my goodness the laugh i got out of this! The boys got paul a s&w governor for his retirement gift when we got here. That was the one thing he was saving his dollars for. Anyhoo.... you just KNOW he had try it out right. So he came upon a lil black snake... and when i say leetle it was a baby yellow tail and all lol! No bigger around than a pencil. Mind you paul is a REALLY good shot... he was army special forces. So he comes runnin up to get it and he had the 45 bullets in it and grabbed some 410 also. He goes back out shoots a few of the 45 and is laughin hysterically..... i can hear him a good way from the house. THEN he puts in the 410.... omg this man! I hear oh sh#@ that left a mark then this high pitched maniacal girlie laughter from him. It was SO stinkin funny! So of course i had go down to look for meselfs what it did (he was by my hoop house and i was afraid he had put holes in it)..... the HOLE he put in the ground was huge and there were eenie bits of snake all around it and all over the front of his body. He did hit it first shot but bein a child in an all grown up body he had play some. His story that he was stickin to was..... i had see what my new toy would do doncha know wife. He was so funny and proud with his new toy.... he still carries it everywhere round the farm in the warm months. And anytime i hear it go off i just chuckle thinkin of that first time. He still giggles to this day when he uses it. Men and their toys.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

That's funny!! LOL!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Oh my goodness the laugh i got out of this! The boys got paul a s&w governor for his retirement gift when we got here. That was the one thing he was saving his dollars for. Anyhoo.... you just KNOW he had try it out right. So he came upon a lil black snake... and when i say leetle it was a baby yellow tail and all lol! No bigger around than a pencil. Mind you paul is a REALLY good shot... he was army special forces. So he comes runnin up to get it and he had the 45 bullets in it and grabbed some 410 also. He goes back out shoots a few of the 45 and is laughin hysterically..... i can hear him a good way from the house. THEN he puts in the 410.... omg this man! I hear oh sh#@ that left a mark then this high pitched maniacal girlie laughter from him. It was SO stinkin funny! So of course i had go down to look for meselfs what it did (he was by my hoop house and i was afraid he had put holes in it)..... the HOLE he put in the ground was huge and there were eenie bits of snake all around it and all over the front of his body. He did hit it first shot but bein a child in an all grown up body he had play some. His story that he was stickin to was..... i had see what my new toy would do doncha know wife. He was so funny and proud with his new toy.... he still carries it everywhere round the farm in the warm months. And anytime i hear it go off i just chuckle thinkin of that first time. He still giggles to this day when he uses it. Men and their toys.


Love it they do seem to get very excited over those toys


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Heck with the BOYS getting the good toys..I WANT ONE! (rofl):shrugrofl)(rofl)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have way too many chickens..several ducks turkey and 2 geese and some guinea. Seems to help keep them from the barn area but we have shot a few bull snakes already in the chicken coop.. my son was bit by a bull snake one evening..scary enough. My 21 year old son has run into two rattlers so far at his job installing AC units. One rattler slithers right up under his coworker while he was soldering the lines..!! My son carries for this reason!! Dead snake


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Snakes mg:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am a pro lifer so I cant say much about killin snakes. I do have 5 mongoose / meercats on my property. They just loooovvveeee the juicy snake for breakfast. We have puffadder problems. And they just dont steal my eggs. Must be a good living off snakes.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Heck with the BOYS getting the good toys..I WANT ONE! (rofl):shrugrofl)(rofl)


Eh. It is big and heavy. My lil m&p shield is a good size. :nod:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Some of the four commonly found plants that repel snakes do so for known reasons-while others are a little more mysterious. Regardless, planting a wide variety of plants is the best way to create a reliable snake deterrent. Snakes do not like strong smells, so employing a mixture of plants will provide above ground and below ground coverage. The following are four plants that are known to repel snakes:

*1. Marigolds*
Marigolds are commonly used in an effort to deter pests. The reason is in the roots of the plant. It has traditionally been implemented to deter gophers and moles. The roots grow deep and aggressively, which give off a strong odor that repels many garden pests and critters. What's more, the bright flowers look good on your property. Marigolds can provide a hiding spot for mice and other snake prey; however, the root's strong odor keeps pests from settling in.

*2. Mother-in-Law's Tongue*
Mother-in-Law's Tongue is one of the best plants that repel snakes because of its sharp leaves-but also because the plant rejuvenates the oxygen at a higher-than-normal rate. Unlike smelly plants, snakes find the sight of Mother-in-Laws Tongue frightening. It is a great-looking plant to have around the garden as a barrier against snakes and it is very low maintenance. The plant needs water only three times per week and this perennial plant will last for many years. If propagating from a single host plant, be sure to let the roots establish themselves first for at least three months after planting. It is used as a snake repellent for warm outdoor climates and indoors in cool climates.

*3. West Indian Lemongrass*
Lemongrass produces a citrus smell that deters snakes. Citronella is also a by-product of lemongrass, which mosquitoes detest. This is one of the best plants that repel snakes, mosquitoes, and even ticks from your garden. Lemongrass is drought-resistant and easy to maintain. What's more, it is an attractive addition to any landscape. Use lemongrass to form a secure barrier from snakes and repel mosquitoes and ticks at the same time.

*4. Onion & Garlic*
Onions and garlic are very useful garden plants for repelling snakes. Both plants give off a smell that snakes not only dislike, but it also confuses them. Garlic plants are thought to be the best plants that repel snakes. The plant gives off an oily residue when a snake slithers over a clove. This oil acts very much like an onion does when we slice it: the aroma is disorienting like a pepper spray.

*Conclusion*
There is no single plant that will do all of the work but, by combining the four plants that repel snakes listed above, you can create a snake-free zone in which to garden, play and live. It is simply a question of combining the best plants that repel snakes. The aesthetic design, however, is up to you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I'm on my phone with a little screen and just see a blue bucket with a snake in it and had to click because I also had a snake in a blue bucket just it was a mad gopher snake lol








Snake away really doesn't do much. My husbands little helper lives in a area where they are BAD! I think there's a den close to the house and he kills 10-15 a year and so far since moving there has yet to not have a vet bill for his dogs (he's moving because of it) anyways he has tried EVERYTHING even the snake away. He got guineas although I told him it wouldn't work and still had issues. My sister is a chicken hoarder and I'm not joking has 100 chickens and 3 ducks, 7 turkeys and 8 guineas and she killed one right by the guineas. 
Pigs though! I didn't realize that pigs were actually good for snakes until someone mentioned it on here and I started thinking and realized I haven't had a snake in the yard since I got those dumb things. I sold them a few months back and so far have had this angry gopher snake and I killed a rattle snake up against the house last week. So pigs do work, just they are a pain in the behind and I couldn't deal with them breaking into the goats pen, pealing the tin off my shed, attacking my jersey for her grain while I was milking her or becoming very aggressive when in heat. But If you can I suggest going for it. Maybe feed them up and bacon at the end of summer lol but I guess they will actually smell the snakes and eat them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am one of those people who is confused by people being inherently afraid of snakes. Sadly, more gopher/bull snakes are killed every year being mistaken for rattlesnakes than rattlesnakes! 
I agree that some snakes are predators and poisonous and must be discouraged. Killing snakes generally just gives a less dominant snake permission to come on in and get a foothold.
On the other side, snakes eat endless amounts of rodents (one of the biggest causes of grain loss). Do your best to identify snakes so you only kill those that are threatening people and livestock. Ridding the barn and storage buildings of rodents will help discourage them. Don't offer them prime hiding/sleeping places such as plywood stacked in the yard.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> Some of the four commonly found plants that repel snakes do so for known reasons-while others are a little more mysterious. Regardless, planting a wide variety of plants is the best way to create a reliable snake deterrent. Snakes do not like strong smells, so employing a mixture of plants will provide above ground and below ground coverage. The following are four plants that are known to repel snakes:
> 
> *1. Marigolds*
> Marigolds are commonly used in an effort to deter pests. The reason is in the roots of the plant. It has traditionally been implemented to deter gophers and moles. The roots grow deep and aggressively, which give off a strong odor that repels many garden pests and critters. What's more, the bright flowers look good on your property. Marigolds can provide a hiding spot for mice and other snake prey; however, the root's strong odor keeps pests from settling in.
> ...


Thanks I'll have to try some out next year. Our growing seasons to short to start them this year and the greenhouses are officially done for the season. But I'll definitely be saving this list


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I'm on my phone with a little screen and just see a blue bucket with a snake in it and had to click because I also had a snake in a blue bucket just it was a mad gopher snake lol
> View attachment 185369
> 
> Snake away really doesn't do much. My husbands little helper lives in a area where they are BAD! I think there's a den close to the house and he kills 10-15 a year and so far since moving there has yet to not have a vet bill for his dogs (he's moving because of it) anyways he has tried EVERYTHING even the snake away. He got guineas although I told him it wouldn't work and still had issues. My sister is a chicken hoarder and I'm not joking has 100 chickens and 3 ducks, 7 turkeys and 8 guineas and she killed one right by the guineas.
> Pigs though! I didn't realize that pigs were actually good for snakes until someone mentioned it on here and I started thinking and realized I haven't had a snake in the yard since I got those dumb things. I sold them a few months back and so far have had this angry gopher snake and I killed a rattle snake up against the house last week. So pigs do work, just they are a pain in the behind and I couldn't deal with them breaking into the goats pen, pealing the tin off my shed, attacking my jersey for her grain while I was milking her or becoming very aggressive when in heat. But If you can I suggest going for it. Maybe feed them up and bacon at the end of summer lol but I guess they will actually smell the snakes and eat them.


Lol seems to be a good place to put the .Good to hear about the snake away I guess I won't waste the money. If the goats would tolerate the pig I would so give that a shot they freaked out when she came to visit one day so I doubt they'd appreciate the house guest lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hate snakes, of any kind, Ugg. mg:

I heard Guinea fowl are a good detour of snakes.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I totally agree! Snakes are nasty. I had some guinea fowl in the goat pen for awhile and they ate every bug out there. They also kept the snakes away. Just watch out for raccoons, it was the end for my guineas.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’ll take rodents over a $1,000 vet bill from a rattle snake any day. The good snakes get a chance to be relocated to the hay lot. I don’t want them eating my chicks or my eggs and defiantly not chancing my kids getting bit. My grandpa got very sick and almost died from a racer snake. No they are not venomous but they are dirty animals and he got infected from the bite. So they can be good boys and go into the bucket and live at the hay lot or if they are jerks about it they die. Same with any wild animal. Leave me and my animals alone and I’ll leave you alone


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey..im going to.go.purchase some guineas then. Great idea..no snakes..no bugs:clever:
But I still want the BOYS.TOYS TOO.:heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Yea a pig has no patience for a snake of any kind. And let a sow have some babies and holy wow the nasty she will become tryin protect her babies lol! A king racer just traveled through spot and her babies pen... she kept those piglets in a corner for nearly a day. She tracked where that snake had been over and over. It was great!

Then rooty the boar in his own space.... same snake went through his. He did the same thing as spot did. But after he tracked it he laid in one spot that was closest to spot’s space for a day.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a "Judge" long barrel revolver. Shoots .410 and 45's. Its a great varmint pistol, for sure! If the .22 pistol doesn't do the job, my Judge will! 

We, so far, only have non poisonous snakes here. Some idiot released a lot of Massauga rattlesnakes a few years back, along the river, but those were eliminated by ticked off land owners! the 3 S's, don't you know!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> I have a "Judge" long barrel revolver. Shoots .410 and 45's. Its a great varmint pistol, for sure! If the .22 pistol doesn't do the job, my Judge will!
> 
> We, so far, only have non poisonous snakes here. Some idiot released a lot of Massauga rattlesnakes a few years back, along the river, but those were eliminated by ticked off land owners! the 3 S's, don't you know!


Shoot shoot and shoot? Phillip used to say " sh*t sh*t then shoot" he was petrified of them. Always sent me in. Many times it was just a brown house or a mole snake. Once it was a rinkhals and the last time a night adder. I have no fear of them or spiders. So I was the slither army. Now ants is what I be scared of.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> I am one of those people who is confused by people being inherently afraid of snakes. Sadly, more gopher/bull snakes are killed every year being mistaken for rattlesnakes than rattlesnakes!
> I agree that some snakes are predators and poisonous and must be discouraged. Killing snakes generally just gives a less dominant snake permission to come on in and get a foothold.
> On the other side, snakes eat endless amounts of rodents (one of the biggest causes of grain loss). Do your best to identify snakes so you only kill those that are threatening people and livestock. Ridding the barn and storage buildings of rodents will help discourage them. Don't offer them prime hiding/sleeping places such as plywood stacked in the yard.
> View attachment 185377


Thank You for your post. I was trying hard to come up with a similar one without coming across as being critical. I understand that not everyone likes/loves snakes, but ask yourself "WHY"? Why are you afraid of them? Educate yourself and your family, and please don't use a harmless snake as target practice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Madgoat said:


> Thank You for your post. I was trying hard to come up with a similar one without coming across as being critical. I understand that not everyone likes/loves snakes, but ask yourself "WHY"? Why are you afraid of them? Educate yourself and your family, and please don't use a harmless snake as target practice.


It's not quite that easy when you have a fear which is the problem folks that don't feel that way can't understand. And I don't quite consider a rattle snake harmless even without my my fear Id still dispose of everyone I find to keep my family and animals safe from a bite. They mean far more to me that that nasty slithering creature


----------

